# What [b]is[/b] the big deal with the 225?



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I'm somewhat new to the SIG fan-club; I own a 229 and a 239, which I love for all the right reasons. But I've never seen a 225. So what are the virtues of this pistol?


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

From what I've heard, it's a compact single stack 9mm, which basically looks like a shrunken 226. They appear to be a bit rare nowadays. I never see them at gun shows, for instance. 

It gets high marks from those that claim to be in the know, but I don't see much functional difference between it and the 239, other than cosmetic. I've never owned one, of course. Maybe my opinion would change if I ever shot or owned one. 

I'd just like to find one and see what all the hype is about.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

*Found One!*

By the way, a local gun shop has one for $495. It appears to be a very nice little gun. It also goes by the designation P6. These were apparently German police guns. The Shotgun News has a dealer on the front page today that bought a bunch of the German trade-ins as well.

It appears to be a shrunken 226. Feels nice, good Sig-quality trigger. The handle feels a bit slimmer and longer than the 239, and overall balances out better than the 239, at least to me. A nice little compact pistol. Didn't get to shoot it, but it's a nice little piece to handle.

I think this is the first one that I've ever seen out in the wild.

Just FYI.....


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

IIRC, the 225 is a little bit bigger than the 239, but it has been a long time since I handled one. They have been discontinued for a few years.


----------



## jody johnson (Jan 27, 2007)

Had one for about three years...carried/shot it regularly. Loved it. Perfect size, balance, etc...and, foolishly, traded it to a friend in a weak moment.

They're neat and if I find another that I really like...condition-wise...I'll sure get it.

The grip is a bit smaller than the 226 or 228/9 but is, at least to me, a perfect fit. And I find it more comfortable than the current "smaller" offering, the 239. 

It can be either a "duty" weapon or CCW...it's sized accordingly...kinda like the commander-size 1911's. 

I's sure suggest trying the 225 if ya' get the chance....


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

I saw one for $450

should I buy it ?


----------

